# Simplicity Is Key.



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Don't post too much. Setting up a VERY simple airride setup. I would like to give a shout out to The mighty Santi of course. Will @ bagriders. Andrew @ open road tuning. All of these guys are very helpful and very in-tune with what they are doing and what the products do what. 
Also this build is some what dedicated or in memory of J-13's car. Which is a close friend to me. That car has been a key inspiration to me. So less talk more pics. 
Here's where I am "Statically" if thats a word


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks good, gonna look amazing aired out. What is your set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Clean car + great shots!
Im looking forward to this on air.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that would be a important subject to cover. lol.
I wanna run something very basic just like the manual kit from air lift.
UVA bags up front over FK silverline coils
RE-5 Slamspecialties with Dorbitz kit
Manual valve switches
Compressor VIAR I would say not too sure as to which one.
5 Gal. Tank
The usual Dual needle gauges and Single needle for tank pressure.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Clean car + great shots!
Im looking forward to this on air.









Thanks Will I'm going to Pm you here shortly.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Very nice








Looks like you won't have many issues with tires holding you up due to your nice offsets on those futuras


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_Very nice








Looks like you won't have many issues with tires holding you up due to your nice offsets on those futuras









Thanks mayne. The specs on those are.
17x8 
17x9
+42 around but I'm running 20mm and 30mm


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VRtotheSix)*

[email protected] is Ze Man


_Modified by 01 at 8:24 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Also another quick question. Would it be possible to just run two manual valve switches I kinda don't want to deal with four. I would be happy with just front and back. I understand that the bags might not be dead on even if you corner hard but I have no intentions of f1 racing a tank like this.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ yes you can, plenty of us just run a 2 way setup.
sitting dead even isnt really the issue, its the fact that when you take a corner the air moves over to the other bag. causing un-wanted body roll.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that doesn't seem like a huge downfall.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^ yes you can, plenty of us just run a 2 way setup.
sitting dead even isnt really the issue, its the fact that when you take a corner the air moves over to the other bag. causing un-wanted body roll.

ive found the lower you drive the less body roll you get


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
ive found the lower you drive the less body roll you get

Nice. Def going 2 switch setup. Rear bags should be ordered today def. by the end of the week. Waiting on a local sale for the uv fronts.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

No clue what compressor to get...


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_Also another quick question. Would it be possible to just run two manual valve switches I kinda don't want to deal with four. I would be happy with just front and back. I understand that the bags might not be dead on even if you corner hard but I have no intentions of f1 racing a tank like this.


be careful, if you blow one bag, a fitting or something on one side, then they're both going to lose air.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
be careful, if you blow one bag, a fitting or something on one side, then they're both going to lose air.

With my current wheel setup I should be fine until I refinish and relip them. Thanks for looking out tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
be careful, if you blow one bag, a fitting or something on one side, then they're both going to lose air.

Im not sure I buy into this........ If you blow a bag, line fitting. one wheel or 2. Its still a bad day.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Im not sure I buy into this........ If you blow a bag, line fitting. one wheel or 2. Its still a bad day. 

Agreed. 
Also forgot to add THANK YOU [email protected] this man know's his **** also. All our airride vendors are more than helpful and knowledgable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Im not sure I buy into this........ If you blow a bag, line fitting. one wheel or 2. Its still a bad day. 


true, but only losing one corner is a lot easier than losing both


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
true, but only losing one corner is a lot easier than losing both









may be true depending on your car set up, but if i lose air on one bag i cant drive, so no difference here


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

no its a lot worse to lose both fenders going 70 on the highway 


















_Modified by BradenE at 8:05 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

Good looking car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yikes. To the fenders. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

you should just buy some local bagyards that are for sale......


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_you should just buy some local bagyards that are for sale......









Even Local bagyards = $$$. Your selling?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Also big shout out to Jesse @ airlift. Very down to earth dude easy to talk to. 
Ordered a 400c VIAIR compressor from 05slvrstonegray1.8t Thank you sir.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_
Even Local bagyards = $$$. Your selling?









yeah I've got some


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_
yeah I've got some


only because you have bombers and shorties.. damn you !!!


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*

Gaddam Baller. 
Just ordered From Will @ Bagriders. Rear Bag setup. Re-5 with D cups. Lol.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

gigidy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif kev.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Got the tracking all in thanks to Will @ bagriders. RE-5 with D cups on the way those will be here on the 20th. Compressor comes this friday. Got bored at work.... Taken from Dreamskate(sp?)


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

decided to go just front and back?
any reason other than just to keep it even more simple than 4?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

I just need something basic. Throughout thinking about airride I've only wanted front in back I don't need a 4 way system I can see myself getting annoyed of having to deal with a extra two. It's not a major issue I just don't want to be greedy I'm happy with just front and back.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

gotcha, i considered just front and back too but ended up with 4 way in the end.
2 paddles and 2 gauges are a lot easier to find a place for than 4 paddles and 3 gauges haha


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (joelzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_gotcha, i considered just front and back too but ended up with 4 way in the end.
2 paddles and 2 gauges are a lot easier to find a place for than 4 paddles and 3 gauges haha

thats another way I looked at it. On your Front lift how high does your car sit fully up?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_On your Front lift how high does your car sit fully up?

not that high but i have the bag spun way down... its probably just short of stock
i only jack it up to clear speedbumps and maneuver the incline into my parking garage though so most of the time it stays low
you can get an idea from this










_Modified by joelzy at 12:11 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Yeah my concern was just being able to clear speed bumps with it. It just looks low compared to the rear.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

yeah the rear goes waaaaaayyyyy up lol 
redonku-rake


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Received d cups from dorbitz.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Compressor received.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Question as to tapping a 12v source for the compressor. Where do people usually draw this power from?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Battery. I usually run a amp setup to the back with a distro block


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Battery. I usually run a amp setup to the back with a distro block 


Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Well hello there sir, welcome to the air forum.
Can't wait to see this on air.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Lol thanks Darrell. I need to see yours in person now.


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We'll hook up and do a shoot soon, or let me know when you're around GarageWorks, I'll shoot over there.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_I just need something basic. Throughout thinking about airride I've only wanted front in back I don't need a 4 way system I can see myself getting annoyed of having to deal with a extra two. It's not a major issue I just don't want to be greedy I'm happy with just front and back.


seems to me that running a 4 way system would create some interesting driving dynamics... with the air wanting to move to the bags on the inside of the corner while cornering hard...
ive never driven a 2 way setup though, as i was concerned with this and did a 4 way system on my mk1... and with the price of manual valves, theres really no reason not to. you can find room for the stuff you just have to be creative


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Slam specialities received. Thanks Will! 


_Modified by VRtotheSix at 8:00 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

I've rode in a 2 way system. Nothing major stuck out. Just looking for something clean and simple. And realiable.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_I've rode in a 2 way system. Nothing major stuck out. Just looking for something clean and simple. And realiable. 

im still skeptical...
itd be like your spring rate changing (to something much lower) mid corner on the outside tires.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
im still skeptical...
itd be like your spring rate changing (to something much lower) mid corner on the outside tires.

No clue actually. Rode fine in the car I rode in thats enought for me lol. I don't plan on road racing.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Ran the rear lines. everything seems fine no pinches or kinks. Compressors wired. Just need to mount the tank and compressor to my trunk board. Tank arrives today. heres a test of just rears. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBn5kqj5fx8


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_Compressor received.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

cant wait to see this thing done.


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

Definatly watching this. This is almost exactly the setup i will be piecing together next month


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Quick Iphone pics for now.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Quick Diagram of my lines. My fronts maybe arent high enough on my coils yet so it barely moves. but it seems when I let the air outta the front it wants to let the air outta the tank to is this normal?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Got it to work. Center consoles out waiting for open road tuning ashtray pod.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)




----------

